# Scar two weeks after Total Thyroidectomy



## deadrave (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey, so this is how my scar looks like after total thyroidectomy, when i removed the bandage it was stuck in the middle a bit so now it looks kinda weird in that area, there is not any leakage though, is this normal?

Also my surgeon said all stitches were dissolvable however the one where the tube was at, just below, doesn't look like it's gonna dissolve anytime soon.

Any thoughts?

http://postimg.org/image/kmfi6j0bf/


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That doesn't look too bad. I'm surprised you have that much scanning still, but otherwise it looks alright.

How does it feel? Have you been allowing your neck to get wet in the shower? I ran my neck under the hot water and that helped a lot.


----------



## deadrave (Mar 4, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> That doesn't look too bad. I'm surprised you have that much scanning still, but otherwise it looks alright.
> 
> How does it feel? Have you been allowing your neck to get wet in the shower? I ran my neck under the hot water and that helped a lot.


Thanx for the answer, it doesn't hurt, but it's still there you know, that sensation, tightness. Also first 10 days my brother was cleaning it with iodine and sodium chloride 0,9 (he is a nurse), after the 10 days i removed the bandage entirely but since then the last 3 days i don't clean it at all.. i don't touch it whatsoever, kinda afraid to do so.

By the way my surgeon told me after the surgery that it was of the hardest ones, cause my thyroid gland was big internally ( surgery took almost 3 hours ).


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You really want to look for redness, lots of swelling, hard bumps/lumps. It's always hard to say from a picture, but I'm just not seeing that, so nothing is jumping out at me as a red flag.

The best, best, best thing for a scar from thyroid surgery is a scar massage. Your scar should be fully closed now so you can start taking some vit e lotion (or anything like mederma, etc) and lightly massage the scar a bit. Gradually increase the duration and pressure. It will help break up the scar tissue and stop any neuromas that might be forming. And, again, allowing hot water to run on it in the shower is great too.


----------



## psychopika (Mar 1, 2015)

2 weeks after surgery is still early. I've had other surgeries that looked worse 2 weeks afterwards and after 3 month they were so much better! Don't judge it just yet. It looks really OK to me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

That looks rough but certainly on the mend!

Did you get the pathology report yet? Are you on Thyroxine placement now?

Sorry you had to go through that but once you heal, I think you will be glad you did.


----------



## deadrave (Mar 4, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> You really want to look for redness, lots of swelling, hard bumps/lumps. It's always hard to say from a picture, but I'm just not seeing that, so nothing is jumping out at me as a red flag.
> 
> The best, best, best thing for a scar from thyroid surgery is a scar massage. Your scar should be fully closed now so you can start taking some vit e lotion (or anything like mederma, etc) and lightly massage the scar a bit. Gradually increase the duration and pressure. It will help break up the scar tissue and stop any neuromas that might be forming. And, again, allowing hot water to run on it in the shower is great too.


There is a very slight swelling just below the incision but i think it gets better day by day, i will try all your tips, thanx.



psychopika said:


> 2 weeks after surgery is still early. I've had other surgeries that looked worse 2 weeks afterwards and after 3 month they were so much better! Don't judge it just yet. It looks really OK to me.


Thanx, good luck in your thyroidectomy (if and when you do it).



Andros said:


> Welcome to the board!
> 
> That looks rough but certainly on the mend!
> 
> ...


Surgeon said the report will be ready in couple of days, that's why i think my endocrinologist started me on liothyronine (t3) 50mg daily, he said i will take that until pathology report comes out, so i can start t4.

I'm also on calcium 1000mg, and vitamin D, daily, it was 3000mg until last week, cause i had hypocalcemia 1-2 days after surgery ( was quite scary, my body froze and was screaming for help, quite embarassing :| ) i wish i knew you can't die from that, cause that's what i thought at the moment and i scared my mother as well.

Anyway thanx for the replies, im lucky i had a good surgeon, i knew my thyroidectomy would be a hard one cause it's similar to my brother's his surgeon told him too that the gland was huge internally, just like mine so it required more time and it was harder.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your scar will look better when you wash the blood off. I think it's looks fantastic.

Whenever an incision heals it may cause the tightness feeling. I had a massage therapist massage my scar when it was safe to do so. I cannot remember how long after it was but can tell you she went alot deeper into the scar than I ever would have. I've not had any issues since -


----------



## deadrave (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey again, 90% of the incision healed pretty well, however in the middle there is a small hole, and there is some sort of yellow fluid inside it, it doesn't drain, but it doesnt look like its gonna close...

Also the stitch where (probably) the tube was at, just below the incision, its probably not dissolvable and the small wound there its getting kinda dark redish.

I know i have to visit the doctor but i can't right now, hopefully tomorrow, anyone experienced any problems with their incision not healing entirely? do you think that yellow fluind inside it might be a sign of infection?

Here is a new photo: http://s16.postimg.org/f18qub2is/DSC_0328.jpg


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are concerned about infection go to your primary doctor..

It does not look like it's infected to me - there would be more redness.

Your incision is healing nicely.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It doesn't look infected to me either. And, the way that center stitch is tied makes me think that you are right - it's not going to dissolve.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Looks good to me, too, esp after just a few weeks. I think you're going to have to have the blue stitch removed by your doctor, though.


----------

